# Update Monitoring Idea



## koma (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all,
I was thinking about starting a project to maintain monitored the updates necessary on multiple FreeBSD machines.

Northing too complicated, I mean it could be a simple csv containing the packagename;version_installed;newversion that could be pushed on a MySQL DB or a shared folder. And a webgui/commandline interface to check the result of these output.

But before starting this idea/project *I* would like to know if any other is interested on it or maybe if exist already a project with these functionality.


----------



## dave (Jul 10, 2012)

```
portmaster -L | grep -i "new version"
```


----------



## knarf (Jul 10, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> ```
> portmaster -L | grep -i "new version"
> ```



Welcome to the 21st century:

`# pkg_version -vL=`


----------



## kpa (Jul 10, 2012)

Or even better, take advantage of the INDEX -file, this assuming that the INDEX -file is kept up to date, portsnap(8) keeps it up to date automatically:
`# pkg_version -IvL'='`

With portmaster(8) you can use --index and --no-index-fetch flags to tell it to use the INDEX -file instead of checking every port directory for new versions.

`# portmaster -L --index --no-index-fetch | grep -i "new version"`

Either way works the same and isn't more "advanced" than the other.


----------



## koma (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the reply,
 what I've in my mind is to centralize in a webconsole the status of all the machines.
I've a farm with more than 30 bsd machines and take everything monitored has started to be more than a routine.


----------



## dave (Jul 12, 2012)

You could also use the output of ports-mgmt/portaudit to identify ports that not only need updating but are actually currently vulnerable.

More: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/security-portaudit.html


----------



## koma (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes I know that but this would only made me able to read 30 differents reports.
I want a unique reports in a centralized view


----------

